# What would you do to this??



## princessa (Sep 2, 2007)

i just got CS3 and Im soo lost, please help!! lol, can someone please edit these for me and tell me what you did? I need help with lighting on her face and whatever else lol Thank you sooooooo much!!!! 

here are the photos.......

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m39/soeuro/IMG_7810.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m39/soeuro/IMG_7817-1.jpg


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 2, 2007)

Use the Dodge too to lighten her face. It looks like a lolly pop.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## HorQetPhotography (Sep 2, 2007)

i'm going to photoshop it and send u the link and wat i did


----------



## HorQetPhotography (Sep 2, 2007)

1st i went to image>adjustments>selective color...and i clicked on "reds" and set the black to -9...then i went to "blacks" and set the black to +6...then i went to greens and set the black to +100...then i went to image>adjustments>levels and moved the 3rd lever to the left a bit to brighten sum of the photo, then i went to image>adjustments>shadow/highlights and set the shadow to 40% then i went back to selective color and set the blues to -100....then i went to the yellows and set the Black to +1, the yellow to +3, the magneta to -24, and the cyan to +5...lastly i went to image>adjustments>brightness/contrast and set the brightness to +30 and the contrast to +12

heres the photo http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/ih8teucuzuluvm3/?action=view&current=IMG_7817-1.jpg


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 2, 2007)

I took the easier one. (no color cast)
Everything following is my opinion only - take it with a large grain of salt.

This is underexposed because the camera is trying to get the white dress to be middle gray. This drastically underexposes the right side of the face.
This needed some fill flash.
So I lightened everything a fair amount and the right side of the face more and blended that it as much as possible.
You could easily let the tress go darker, strictly one's taste. Then sharpened and vignetted.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, I also moved the bulge in her right hip in a little to smooth up the line.


----------



## Goldeeno (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont know how this grabs you, but i thought, being a bridal photo, i'd focus on the main subject. I used the Lasso tool to go round the outside of the bride, and then copy and paste to put her on a new layer. Then i edited her, i just adjusted the contrast to improve the strength of the sun, and shadows etc on her, and a bit of the saturation to make her glow slightly more.
My photoshop skills are limited to pretty much this, but i find playing with the Contrast and Saturation bits in (IN CS3) Image - Adjustments........, can improve most of my photos. Like in this i focused on the bride only, so i got used to using the lasso tool and layers.

Thanks


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 3, 2007)

On the crouching one, I cropped to 4 x 5 and eliminated some of the non-contributory space at the top.  Then I lightened the face and the body and done some other lightening and contrast enhancements on the shadowed side of her face.

Both of your originals looked real dark to me. Are you certain your monitor is correctly balanced?


----------



## Goldeeno (Sep 3, 2007)

and the other


----------



## Doulos (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## killcrazy (Sep 12, 2007)

this is my edit of the second one. 






hope you like it  (couldnt save the veil unfortunatly. maybe with a bit more work id get it, but could only save the tiara)


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 12, 2007)

5 minute edit.

magnetic lasso tool (used it to go around the dress)>mask>brush tool>select one with a blurry edge>black>paint around the edges to tighten the mask>take off mask>copy/paste to new layer>dodge tool 50% shadows>burn tool 50% highlights (this takes practice)>merge layers>curves RGB bring the dark side up while keeping the light side down>layer adjustment curves (bring red up slightly and blue down slightly)>if its too warm adjust the fill of the curves layer>merge layers>hue/saturation>bump saturation too liking>take yellow and red down a bit>copy all>paste>guassian blur at 9px>set to overlay>adjust fill to liking>hue/saturation>take more yellow out>dodge tool 50% midtones>take some shadow off face and shoulder>burn tool 20% highlights>burn over face/shoulder in select areas>contrast/brightness>adjust contrast 2-4pts>duplicate layer>highpass set to 2-3 px>set to overlay.>merge layers>copyall>paste>free transform>W=115.0% H=115.0%>adjust/center to your liking>merge visible>save

Think thats it, takes practice.


----------



## Digital FX Photography (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure if I'm posting right or not (my first post), so my apologies in advance, but here's what I would do:


----------



## Kanikula (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## harkain (Oct 3, 2007)

The thing that caught my eye and distracted me the most about this image was the shadow of her hair on her shoulder (her left, our right).  I created a gaussian blur duplicate layer and layer masked in somewhat natural skin tones over the shadows.  The harsh shadow on her other shoulder kept bothering me too, so I made it go away in the same manner. The result is a bit unnatural but my eyes go to her face instead of her shoulders.  I lightened her face and added more saturation to the background colors.  I used low-opacity duplicate layers with the multiply blending mode on the dress to draw out more details.  I created a duplicate layer, colorized it blue with the Hue/Saturation tool, used the quick selection tool to select the sky, created a layer mask, gaussian blurred that layer mask for smooth blending, and lowered the opacity thus creating a slightly more-blue sky in a matter of seconds.  Finally, I added a vignette and cropped it with a slight tilt.  I didn't like that little flap of dress sticking off to the left side, because it drew my attention away from her face and the rails.  If I wasn't busy, I'd probably have replaced it with more railroad rocks.  Overall, the composition of the photo is nice but always try to be aware of what is behind your subject, esp things sticking out their heads.


----------



## ballinfizzle (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome edits everyone. I'm very impressed


----------



## laguano (Nov 24, 2007)

heres my go.. i did levels and curves with masks.


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 25, 2007)

Curves adjustment layers, burn and dodge layers, unsharp mask for contrast and color balance for warmth.


----------



## skieur (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, so far everyone, Nein-Reis has the best edit by far in terms of both detail and colour.

skieur


----------



## rprimeau95 (Dec 5, 2007)

killcrazy said:


> this is my edit of the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally think this would be a great choice good job


----------

